# My 1st Official Customer



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Just wanted to show you pics of my 1st official customer... her name is Starr! She purchased the Daisy Harness Dress & Matching Leash! 

She is such a cutie and the same age as my Mia!!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

waauw the dress fits her perfectly !! she's a real cutie too :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Wiow briliant I diodnt know you could make matching leashes too :lol:


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Oh she looks fabulous in that dress. Excellent job and pretty model.


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

Wow that is fantastic!! I can't wait to get Minka so I can order stuff from you!!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks guys!! Yes, I can make a matching leash to any of the outfits. 

Oh, I would love to make an outfit for Minka!! She is just tooo cute. 

Here are 3 outfits that have I have made matching leashes for - so far!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

last one....


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Youve come on in leaps and bounds, i love the black and pink one, well done and good luck with your business.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

wow they are such top quality - are they safe enough for a 7 pound chi to have a walk on - how do they fasten - is it velcro and will that hold ?

many thanks

alsio do you do them for boys :wave:


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

The girl outfits I have made have been for smaller dogs and they have Velcro. Mia is 4-5 lbs and it holds great. I have used snaps for the boy outfits, and would use snaps for dogs over 6 lbs. 

I have made one outfit so far for a boy (and I used snaps - even though it is a small size - just thought it was nicer for a boy). I have some more boy material - I just haven't made them yet. Here is a pic of the one I have made and samples of the other material.


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

more boy material.........


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

more boys..............


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Oh, and THANKS for all the compliments!!! I have really tried to make them better h time!! :wave:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I love your outfits


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i just might have to be a customer of yours....... but first let me find another job eeek :shock:


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

WOW this is exciting! Once Lex is big enough I'm going to have to let you begin his wardrobe! hehe!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

:hello1: :wave: :lol: Too COOOOOOL!!!! :hippy2: :laughing6: :hello2:


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

You've definately got great talent! Zeus is 10 pounds and I have a really hard time finding sweaters/Tshirts for him. It's also much harder to find male dog outfits then female. Why can't the males sport a style too??


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Poor Zeus!! I have made an outfit for a 12 lb. Min Pin! It was the blue camo. - I will have to try & get pics of him for you. I do have some boy material. I need to make some more up!! :wink:


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

I'd love to see some pictures! I'll be in contact and you can talk me through how to get measurements. Thanks!


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Wonderful! I just adore the 'princess' outfit!


----------



## soneal (Aug 30, 2004)

Do you have a web site yet? Or do we just let you know what we like on here and place an order?


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

No, I don't have a website yet  But I am working on it. If you want to send me an email - I can send you all the information!! :lol: 

My email address is [email protected].... 

THANKS!! :wave:


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

She's so cute! Great job on all your stuff!!!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

hiya how much for two of the denim dresses with the red skirting around the bottom for my two baby girls with matching leads?


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

HI - Chihuahua Lady - I sent you a PM regarding the dresses! Thanks, for asking!!! :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2004)

hello mia's mum, well your outfits are just gorgeous!! I expect you'll get a lot of custom from everyone here!!

Speaking of which, please pm me and let me know how much for two boys harnesses and matching leads, please.


----------



## Sophie's Mom (May 11, 2004)

Mia's mum, yours have to be the nicest harness dresses/coats I've seen ! You do fantastic work. I'm sure that you'll do well. All the best.


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks, Sophie's Mom - I am working on the web site right now!!!


----------



## Unique (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi!

Cant wait for your homepage!
It will be lovely, thats for sure!
Have fun creating more adorable furbaby clothes!

xx,

Nadine.


----------

